# Introducing The Sub Zone... Subwoofer Testing by Dale Rasco



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Imagine, if you will, a place where sound reigns supreme and where space and time collide with the sonic waves of powerful machines created to shake the very pillars of the world around it. There is no where to run and no one can save you from... *The Sub Zone*

​
Ok... I am no Rod Serling, but you get the point. Our main goal in *The Sub Zone* is to create a place where our forum members can get the complete story on a particular sub. Too many times people get stuck with a review that merely restates the manufacturers specifications, how the build quality is or how it fared in a battery of standards based tests. Here at *The Sub Zone* we will provide independent, data driven results and show how they stack up next to the comparative manufacturer published measurements.

A majority of the subs featured in *The Sub Zone* will also be accompanied with a complete subjective review including listening impressions. The end result will provide forum members with a complete picture of what they can expect from a particular subwoofer. We believe that by providing our forum members with complete, accurate, consistent, data driven results coupled with full subjective reviews is the only way to achieve this goal. 

It starts with a few subwoofers, but trust us when we tell you there will be many added over the coming months and years. We fully plan to take our subwoofer reviews with testing to a whole new level.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It will be nice to have standardized testing done as many sub makers don't even post their stats. It makes it hard to compare 1 sub against another. I think this forum will go over big.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

That... is excellent news. I can't wait to see it take shape.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you guys for the positive feedback. We are already hitting up the sub manufacturers heavily for more units so stay tuned!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what I like more: the fact that you are generating all I this unique data for folks like us to drool over... Or the fact that, from the pictures, it looks like you are running the tests right out in front of your house! I love it!!!!

Thanks for pulling all if this together... It's super cool.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You know it is kind of funny. At first I was taking them to a different location for testing when i did the Chase and then as I started putting it all together and geared up for the fall round of tests I had an epiphany about the space right outside the house. Measured it off and sure enough I had plenty of room. It sure makes it a lot easier to test and provide stable power that's for sure!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great news Dale and HTS! This will no doubt be a wealth of knowledge that will be very useful to those in the market for a new, replacement or additional sub.

Thank you.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You know I have it explained for the outside tests but forgot about listing it for the indoor review section. I will get that up there in a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting, I will look forward to reading the findings as they come to fruition. Tough area to review to be sure, good luck.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Great subject and while a tough one, I welcome your reviews with your thoughs on real world applications. The weak or flabby bass boxes are easy to pick out but when you get into better subs, the difference are not so black and white. It takes a real ear and some good test gear to find some of the difference, that may boarder on nuances.


----------

